# Isto está bonito, está



## prangman

Is this a set phrase? If so can anyone tell me what it means?
*Isto está bonito está*

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Vanda

This is really pretty.


----------



## prangman

Ok. So it's no different in meaning or tone from 'está muito bonito'?


----------



## Vanda

This is just for emphasis. In the case, repeating the verb.
ah! and isto = this


----------



## prangman

Brilliant. Thank you!


----------



## Alentugano

Hi,
Can you provide some context? This expression can mean what Vanda said but depending on the context it can mean something different or even the opposite. In Portugal we often say that when things go wrong, when a situation becomes very complicated.


----------



## Vanda

Verdade... Bonito isto, hein?


----------



## Alentugano

Exato, Vanda. O sentido é esse mesmo! O facto de repetirmos a palavra "está" pode realmente indicar que a expressão não deve ser interpretada ao pé da letra. Entretanto e como sempre, "context is king"!


----------



## prangman

Olá, nesse contexto parece ser sincero: 
uns velhos a olhar para o espelho, e a imagem vinha-lhes devolvida ilesa, inviolada pelas injúrias do tempo, e eles, feitos parvos, a sorrirem-se, embevecidos com o reflexo daquilo que foram, isto está bonito está, 

Os velhos gostam muito da imagem deles mesmos que veêm, então me parece simplesmente uma coisa típica que diria um velho, não?


----------



## Vanda

Ok. this is really pretty.


----------



## Alentugano

Não sei, eu diria que existe um twist...  Eles podem estar a rir/zoar deles próprios.. mas precisaria de um contexto mais alargado para ter a certeza.


----------



## Carfer

prangman said:


> Olá, nesse contexto parece ser sincero:
> uns velhos a olhar para o espelho, e a imagem vinha-lhes devolvida ilesa, inviolada pelas injúrias do tempo, e eles, feitos parvos, a sorrirem-se, embevecidos com o reflexo daquilo que foram, isto está bonito está,
> 
> Os velhos gostam muito da imagem deles mesmos que veêm, então me parece simplesmente uma coisa típica que diria um velho, não?



Se o texto for português, pensaria exactamente o contrário, tal como disse o Alentugano. O facto de a imagem que lhes é devolvida não revelar as injúrias do tempo pode não ser óbice a esse entendimento. Pode simplesmente significar descrença, que eles sentem que há ali algo de errado. Dizer '_isto está bonito, está_' nesse sentido e nesse contexto seria perfeitamente normal em Portugal.

P.S. Cruzei-me com o Alentugano e tenho o mesmo entendimento dele.


----------



## Alentugano

Concordo com o Carfer. Parece-me que o uso de tal expressão pode evidenciar uma descrença em relação ao que está a acontecer.


----------



## Vanda

Ô gente pessimista, sô.
(Não joguem pedras, estou brincando)


----------



## mglenadel

Não sei se Prangman citou a expressão por inteiro. Cá em Brasil se usa "Que [isso] está [bonito], está!", ou seja, uma afirmação seguida de uma confirmação enfática. Note-se que "isso" e "bonito" podem ser substituídos pelo que se esteja falando a respeito: "Que *a casa* está *bem pintada*, está!", "Que *meu prato* está *bem cheio*, está!", e por aí vai. É uma expressão de admiração e quase surpresa — não se confia muito que a casa vá ter sido bem pintada, mas deve-se admitir que, de fato, está bem pintada.


----------



## anaczz

Mais ou menos na linha do que disseram Carfer e Alentugano, entendo algo como: "Isto está a ficar estranho/esquisito"


----------



## pfaa09

Está bonito está! = Que situação aqui temos = What a situation we've got here.
Este uso tem um sentido de brincadeira, de algo positivo, acho eu.
Isto nada tem a ver com o adjectivo "bonito" neste sentido de classificar algo ou alguém.
O bonito aqui é a situação, um tanto inexplicável, há alguma perplexidade, daí a expressão.
Muito usada em Portugal, no Brasil, pelo que li, não deve ser assim tão usada neste contexto.

Usamos também a expressão: "Isto está a ficar bonito" para algo que está a piorar, o nosso clube de futebol já tem 2 golos sofridos, vai a caminho da derrota.
Algumas pessoas estão a discutir de forma calorosa e ameaçadora, e alguém diz: "Isto está a ficar bonito"
A situação está a agravar-se.


----------



## Tony100000

Até posso estar errado, mas parece-me que a expressão por cá pode ter um significado positivo ou negativo dependendo da entoação de como é dita. Claro que é algo que não consigo exprimir por palavras.

"Que *a casa* está *bem pintada*, está!" Como a frase está escrita, por cá teria igualmente conotação positiva, igual a vocês.


----------



## Carfer

Tony100000 said:


> Até posso estar errado, mas parece-me que a expressão por cá pode ter um significado positivo ou negativo dependendo da entoação de como é dita. Claro que é algo que não consigo exprimir por palavras.
> 
> "Que *a casa* está *bem pintada*, está!" Como a frase está escrita, por cá teria igualmente conotação positiva, igual a vocês.



Sem dúvida, mas no caso específico de '_Isto está bonito, está_' o sentido é, na imensa maioria dos casos, negativo. Quando é positivo, o segundo _'está_' costuma ser omitido e é um menear apreciativo da cabeça que o substitui. Se, como refere, a frase for reformulada para '_Que isto está bonito, está!_', concordo que o sentido é então indubitavelmente positivo. São pequenos nadas, as frases parecem as mesmas, mas na realidade têm sentidos opostos. E é escusado dizer que são do domínio da oralidade, daí a importância do tom e da linguagem gestual e fisionómica que as sublinham. Se aparecem escritas, como é o caso, é porque procuram reproduzir a fala oral.


----------

